# Hey Morrus!



## Emiricol (Jun 1, 2002)

Just wondering if you got my email, or if your spamfilter killed it ;-)


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2002)

Nope, got it.  I've read about half of it so far - when I've finished I have an idea I want to propose to you.


----------

